# Cystic Fibrosis and Weight Gain



## Kroath (Oct 22, 2012)

I am currently seeing a girl who has CF. It's really important for her health that she gain weight and try to keep on a good buffer of fat reserves in case she has a bout of illness and can't eat for a while. Currently, she's really far on the thin side of things at 5'7" and 128 lbs and having trouble gaining and keeping on weight. In a dead reversal of what most people have to deal with from doctors, hers suggested she raise her BMI to about 26. Fortunate that she is now dating a feeder with access to one of the best weight-related forums on the web. :eat2:

Any advice for weight gain with cystic fibrosis?


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 22, 2012)

It's not just about weight gain but about nutrition. A brief google search revealed this article from the Cystic Fibrosis Foundation. 

Here are a couple of neat'oh articles as well.

Nutrition throughout life

Food ideas and Recipes

Vitamin and Minerals

Hope this helps!


----------



## Kroath (Oct 23, 2012)

Very useful info, thanks. I'm bringing her a big tub of high calorie, high vitamin protein powder today to mix into her regular shakes.


----------

